# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC - HỘI NGHỊ GIẢI PHÁP KẾT NỐI IoT CHO HỆ THỐNG CƠ ĐIỆN TRONG BỆNH V

## hoanganh123

Ngày mai bên Schneider Electric có livestream chủ đề "HỆ THỐNG CƠ ĐIỆN TRONG BỆNH VIỆN", anh em mình có ai quan tâm không?

Link Facebook: facebook.com/SchneiderElectricVN/

* Livestream
Hội nghị giải pháp kết nối IoT cho hệ thống Cơ Điện trong bệnh viện

Topic 2: Giải pháp quản lý hệ thống điện thông minh cho bệnh viện
Diễn giả: Jean Pierre Amadieu - Giám đốc giải pháp điều khiển thông minh cho bệnh viện, Schneider Electric toàn cầu.
Thời gian: 9h50– 10h30, Thứ Ba ngày 15/05/2018
---
Link Youtube: //youtu.be/vWDUwzXKNgk

----------

